# Bush Master M4 Commando?



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I want a Colt M4 Commando but I had seen one at sports academy that was made by 'Bush Master' for $999. Has anyone heard of this manufacturer and is this a fair price? : :homer:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I take it your new to ar style rifles .... to answer your question yep bushmaster is a good rifle and if your looking for an m4 carbine style rifle there is manycompanys to choose from so take your time and do some research and give them all a once over you might find one you like a lil better than another a good place to start is ar 15 .com


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

When I was in the Marines, I always had a Colt M-16 A2 and AR just stands for "Armalite"


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is strange. I was always told the actual title "AR-15" was trademarked by Colt? Why would they have it trademarked if it is Armalite? I am guessing there is a history lesson here some where!!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

yep iarmalite even puts it in there owners manuals


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

"AR" does absolutly stand for ArmaLite, who are the original manufacturer. Colt purchased the rights to the AR-15 (and AR-10) in 1959.


----------

